# Cat problem



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

So there's been this cat coming into our yard and scaring my aviary birds to death. It isn't scared of my dogs or anything and comes down to ground level, not just on the roof. I bought the one bird that survived inside about a month ago when it happened(with my princesses:cry:. I've lost two aviarys of bourkes parrots from it) And I want. To put her back out with a new mate, but I don't want it to happen again.... Is there anyway I can stop the cat or anything else I can do to stop this problem..


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Sep 5, 2013)

Does your local council rent out animal traps.If it does get one, trap the offending cat and return trap and cat to council. Viola! No more cat problem.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

A1snakesmackay said:


> Does your local council rent out animal traps.If it does get one, trap the offending cat and return trap and cat to council. Viola! No more cat problem.



I had her of cat traps and was thinking about it  lost $500 worth of birds to that darn thing:evil:

what am I meant to do with the cat afterwards?


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 5, 2013)

Id catch the cat and put a note on the collar that says "next time this cat is in my yard is the last time you see it!"
I do not by any means have any intention you hurt an animal, but im sure a loving cat owner would keep the cat in after that. 

We keep our bengal inside or in a cat run. Its disgusting that people let their cats roam. Responsible cat ownership isnt an option its an obligation. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tristan (Sep 5, 2013)

If you catch the cat in a trap the local counsel should take it, and if its got ID the owners will have to pay impound fees etc if no one collects it may go to adoption or cat heaven, if they are able to ID the owner you may be able to request the info and try hit the owners up for replacement costs of your lost birds etc


----------



## Lawra (Sep 5, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Id catch the cat and put a note on the collar that says "next time this cat is in my yard is the last time you see it!"
> I do not by any means have any intention you hurt an animal, but im sure a loving cat owner would keep the cat in after that.
> 
> We keep our bengal inside or in a cat run. Its disgusting that people let their cats roam. Responsible cat ownership isnt an option its an obligation.
> ...



Bengals are awesome! Good on you for being responsible, they can do some damage lol


----------



## hunterschamps (Sep 5, 2013)

Cat cage and take it to the pound, if its costing you money, it should cost the owners money too when they have to get it out of the impound!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 5, 2013)

Would only happen once. Sure they would'nt like any of my animals in their backyard. If you can't control your animals don't have them.


----------



## izzys1 (Sep 5, 2013)

A few things have worked for us over the years. Sicking the hose on it, cracking a stock whip at it, slingshot. Do you know who owns it? Go and ask them to keep it in, they may just surprise you


----------



## The_Truth (Sep 5, 2013)

This is against the law and if they find out who did it you can be charged.

It is illegal under some councils to trap animals without a license, you need to check.


Justdragons said:


> Id catch the cat and put a note on the collar that says "next time this cat is in my yard is the last time you see it!"
> I do not by any means have any intention you hurt an animal, but im sure a loving cat owner would keep the cat in after that.
> 
> We keep our bengal inside or in a cat run. Its disgusting that people let their cats roam. Responsible cat ownership isnt an option its an obligation.
> ...


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 5, 2013)

Find the owner give them the bill and add on stress


----------



## Raptors_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2013)

Ha ha...get some tougher dogs and then some tougher birds!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you own any large pythons...?


----------



## saintanger (Sep 5, 2013)

i once rang the rspca about a feral cat that had kittens in my back yard they said they were to busy and they asked me to pick u a cat trap and trap it and return it to them.

ring your local council and ask them and also your local rspca. if they all do nothing and it is illegal to trap in your area then borrow a dog that hates cats and will terrify it to death instead of your birds.

good luck


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Do you own any large pythons...?


:lol:No only a woma, but I'd love to one day


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

Raptors_Reptiles said:


> Ha ha...get some tougher dogs and then some tougher birds!


Honestly I recon its the cat that's tough(compared to my dogs anyway)


----------



## jibbyt (Sep 5, 2013)

The_Truth said:


> This is against the law and if they find out who did it you can be charged.
> 
> It is illegal under some councils to trap animals without a license, you need to check.



Yes sure lol. Trap it . As ive said before. Place a rat in a seperate cage inside trap( $35 off ebay) irresistable to a cat. Then do with it as you please. No cats live
near me anymore. If tbey cant keep them under control they are GONE!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to buy finches from a breeder that had a major problem with cats at night and loss of birds as a result. A farmer mate of his gave him a bit of electric fencing which he put around the top of his aviaries. He said you could hear a hit from inside the house. The culprits may end up as far a metre from the aviary. The important result was that any cat “bitten” by the high voltage never returned for a second dose. So he only uses it when there is a new cat in town and once it has done the job he turns off the power.

Having touched an electrified fence with my face, while reaching to examine a wildflower, I can fully appreciate why cats are not prepared to return to the scene of the crime. It does no permanent damage but the short term effects leave you wondering if you are going to live or die. Really disconcerting and totally disorienting, a combination that animals just cannot cope with as it is so totally foreign to them. The pain aspect is extremely short lived but sufficient to act as a strong deterrent to risking a second boot. 

I am very sorry to hear of your losses. Despite the fact that we had an enclosed section for roosting in the aviary my dad built when I was kid, we still lost quail and a few other species that got spooked and broke their necks hitting the roof due to cats. A dog in the yard can help, except when it is sleeping and the cat is fully active. The other alternatives do not ensure that given cat will be not be out and about again at night, unless you trap it and knock it on the head. Given it may be someone’s daytime pet, I reckon the electrified fence is the best alternative all round. That is my opinion and reasons why I hold I hold that opinion.

Blue


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Yes sure lol. Trap it . As ive said before. Place a rat in a seperate cage inside trap( $35 off ebay) irresistable to a cat. Then do with it as you please. No cats live
> near me anymore. If tbey cant keep them under control they are GONE!


I find plenty of dead rats around the yard. I thought it was the dogs at first but I think I may know the real culprit, and if that is the case he sure does love rats


Bluetongue1 said:


> I am very sorry to hear of your losses. Despite the fact that we had an enclosed section for roosting in the aviary my dad built when I was kid, we still lost quail and a few other species that got spooked and broke their necks hitting the roof due to cats. A dog in the yard can help, except when it is sleeping and the cat is fully active. The other alternatives do not ensure that given cat will be not be out and about again at night, unless you trap it and knock it on the head. Given it may be someone’s daytime pet, I reckon the electrified fence is the best alternative all round. That is my opinion and reasons why I hold I hold that opinion.
> 
> 
> Blue


Yeah usually in these situations I go out the next day just to find feathers everywhere with my birds just laying all floppy on the ground. Heard it fighting with the dogs last night, hope that teaches him a lesson(though I doubt it did)


----------



## Lachie3112 (Sep 6, 2013)

.308 Should stop the cat dead in its tracks :twisted:

Jokes aside, using some spices, such as chilli powder sprinkled on the ground near the aviary may deter it from approaching the birds, as the scent is quite strong (Works on most dogs). 

We also have a cat around at the moment, and I'm working on various ways of scaring it off, as it has been crapping everywhere in our nice garden. If I ever catch it, I'll send it straight to the nearest RSPCA shelter, check the micro chip (if it has one) and send a nice little invoice to the owner, that way they should learn not to let it out.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

If you heard the cat 'fighting' with the dog then the cat was winning. If the dog wins then victory is swift - either a dead cat or an unconditiona rapid retreat. Things like a supersoaker water gun loaded up with an ammonia based household cleanser or vinegar are effective in the short term. But as I say, there is only one acceptable solution that I know of which is permanent - an electrified fence. Guaranteed to work.

Blue


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 6, 2013)

The_Truth said:


> This is against the law and if they find out who did it you can be charged.
> 
> It is illegal under some councils to trap animals without a license, you need to check.



Not sure what your council laws are so I won't comment as to you being right or wrong but I had a cat problem and rang the council about it and their solution was to rent me a trap for a large amount of money and then hand the cage and cat into the pound. What I ended up doing was buying a trap cheaper than the rental fee and trapping the cats myself then handed them into the pound. That way if the owners loved their cat they had a chance to rescue it and if it came back it would cost them more and more money if they kept letting it out. Completely legal in my local area.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure where The Truth got their info. So wrong.


----------



## wildthings (Sep 6, 2013)

Bluetongue1 has the right idea haha, I can imagine the reaction to a boot from an electric fence, I'm a farm girl and can attest to the pain and confusion after and decent whack, particularly when wet lol. Traps work too and most councils are happy to supply one, with fee of course, but they'll come back and collect the offending cat and if you can prove it contributed to the death of your birds, the owner of the cat can be charged, depends on local council laws etc, which are fairly tight in my area and getting tighter, they kill too many natives. And I agree with bluetongue about the fight, it's a tough cat not overly afraid of dogs if it's not backing down and getting into a scrap with your dogs, plural, you have more the one dog? I think only a feral cat would take on more than one dog?


----------



## Planky (Sep 6, 2013)

I traped a cat in my trap next to the rat shed so i left it for the whole day and let him go the next morning .. It Never returned


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2013)

My view is if you love your cat then don't let it off your property. Cats on my property are not seen again ever... End of story.


----------



## stimigex (Sep 6, 2013)

Snowman said:


> My view is if you love your cat then don't let it off your property. Cats on my property are not seen again ever... End of story.



Couldn't agree more, the single best method is to remove the threat on a permanent basis.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2013)

stimigex said:


> Couldn't agree more, the single best method is to remove the threat on a permanent basis.


Yep. Anything in my property is my problem and I deal with it. I don't care about anything else. It's irrelevant to me. At the end of the day if one of my snakes escape and a neighbour takes to it with a shovel it's my fault. Same goes for neighbors cats.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 6, 2013)

As already has been said, get a cat trap from the council and catch it. If you want to stop it comming back but dont want to hurt the cat, once its caught put the trap with cat inside in the back yard, get the hose and let fly with a good jet of water. Dont stop untill you have broken the cats spirit. Trust me you will know when this happens. Open the cat trap and you will never see the cat on your property again. I have used this method before with a cat that was getting into my rat shed. Works extremely well.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 6, 2013)

Having a similar issue, except it's to do with my car. I have a new neighbor with two cats, both are free roamers.
Now I'm not a 'my car is my life' person, but I take care of it, paint protection, always clean, etc. So to go into the carport and find tuffs of hair, dry liquid marks, and paw prints all over the bonnet, I see red. Have caught it there a few times.

I've tried the sprays you can get to deter cats n dogs from certain areas, that doesn't work. Might do the neighborly thing and speak to them, but if it continues on from there, something to give it a bit of a shock might be in order, enough to make it never want to come near my property again.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 6, 2013)

Cat trap, take it to the pound, I am a cat owner and my cats are never allowed outside (they have an outside enclosure though) to roam, keeps them safe and keeps the wildlife safe as well.

I don't agree with knocking a cat on the head either, it's not the cats fault, they are just doing what they do, hunting, the owners are to blame....so do the right thing, trap it and take it to the pound/ring the ranger, or set up the electric fence (but check with your local laws, as they can be illegal in suburbia) and your dogs might get zapped as well.


----------



## Marquis (Sep 6, 2013)

I have had a couple of unwanted cats turn up over the years all I do is catch them, put them in a box and give them to the RSPCA 
and say no I don't want to leave my details.

To date have never had a problem with this method.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 6, 2013)

I detest free ranging cats and their idiot owners.

I bought my own cat trap and I've disappeared 2 cats so far. I don't warn their owners that I've got a trap, nor do I warn them that their cats will never come back if I catch them, and I do not involve the council rangers, did that once, the damb cat came back that day and I was abused by the owners for having the gaul to trap their free ranging murderous cat , that I've been complaining about for months (was exterminating the wild water skinks, frogs, garden skinks, and parrots and doves , and attacking the little possums etc that I was trying to encourage into my yard by feeding them) , their cat was not registered, not microchipped and not collared (ie illegal) as well as being a wildlife predator and a pest.

My advice is buy your own trap, don't tell the owners of the cat/s of your plans, and just deal with the cats quietly and permanently

IMO if a pet comes onto your premises and harms or damages your property or your pets or any wildlife on your premises, it's far game and you can use any means at your disposal to deal with it.
It also indicates a total lack of respect you by the offending pets owners.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 6, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> I detest free ranging cats and their idiot owners.
> 
> I bought my own cat trap and I've disappeared 2 cats so far. I don't warn their owners that I've got a trap, nor do I warn them that their cats will never come back if I catch them, and I do not involve the council rangers, did that once, the damb cat came back that day and I was abused by the owners for having the gaul to trap their free ranging murderous cat , that I've been complaining about for months (was exterminating the wild water skinks, frogs, garden skinks, and parrots and doves , and attacking the little possums etc that I was trying to encourage into my yard by feeding them) , their cat was not registered, not microchipped and not collared (ie illegal) as well as being a wildlife predator and a pest.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!! Tried to do the right thing and it just causes all sorts of grief. Stealth and innocence is the only way.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 6, 2013)

Lachie3112 said:


> .308 Should stop the cat dead in its tracks :twisted:
> 
> Jokes aside, using some spices, such as chilli powder sprinkled on the ground near the aviary may deter it from approaching the birds, as the scent is quite strong (Works on most dogs).
> 
> We also have a cat around at the moment, and I'm working on various ways of scaring it off, as it has been crapping everywhere in our nice garden. If I ever catch it, I'll send it straight to the nearest RSPCA shelter, check the micro chip (if it has one) and send a nice little invoice to the owner, that way they should learn not to let it out.



Getting a big fine and invoice from the council ranger had absolutely no effect on the way my idiot neighbours let their mungrel cat roam (day and night), just made them vindicative and nasty (abusive) towards me.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 6, 2013)

wildthings said:


> Bluetongue1 has the right idea haha, I can imagine the reaction to a boot from an electric fence, I'm a farm girl and can attest to the pain and confusion after and decent whack, particularly when wet lol. Traps work too and most councils are happy to supply one, with fee of course, but they'll come back and collect the offending cat and if you can prove it contributed to the death of your birds, the owner of the cat can be charged, depends on local council laws etc, which are fairly tight in my area and getting tighter, they kill too many natives. And I agree with bluetongue about the fight, it's a tough cat not overly afraid of dogs if it's not backing down and getting into a scrap with your dogs, plural, you have more the one dog? I think only a feral cat would take on more than one dog?


I actually have three dogs! a kelpie, a moodle and a milky(Maltese cross silky) none of them ever bother the birds. the milky actually just sits (or used to) face to face with then princesses and they just talked to eachother  I do like the idea of a trap. im in Canberra and cant find much about the rules here...


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I actually have three dogs! a kelpie, a moodle and a milky(Maltese cross silky) none of them ever bother the birds. the milky actually just sits (or used to) face to face with then princesses and they just talked to eachother  I do like the idea of a trap. im in Canberra and cant find much about the rules here...



Everything is legal in the ACT  lol

I wouldn't advise hurting them though, trapping seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Compared to some of the last suggestions I would point out that with the electrified wire there is no need to prepare and use bait, move a probably stroppy caged animal, drive it to the nearest pound or dispose of the carcass or maltreat it any more than the few microseconds of boot it already got. The wire can be left in place and turned off or run for a month or so at night to deter any other felines from a vacated bit of territory.

Permanently removing genuine feral cats will ultimately have no effect on their local population. Total exclusion using a continuously maintained predator proof fence is the only effect way to deal with that problem.

Whatever, I hope you can get back to enjoying your birds without the threat of losing them.

Blue


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 6, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Compared to some of the last suggestions I would point out that with the electrified wire there is no need to prepare and use bait, move a probably stroppy caged animal, drive it to the nearest pound or dispose of the carcass or maltreat it any more than the few microseconds of boot it already got. The wire can be left in place and turned off or run for a month or so at night to deter any other felines from a vacated bit of territory.
> 
> Permanently removing genuine feral cats will ultimately have no effect on their local population. Total exclusion using a continuously maintained predator proof fence is the only effect way to deal with that problem.
> 
> ...


with that, where would I get some and would it pose a threat to my dogs/other animals around. also not sure where I would put it


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your birds, thats extremely sad.
In terms of the cat, I like Blue's idea - The electric fence.

Or catching them, if you know the owner I would certainly be bloody putting a bill in their letterbox for the electric wiring and your birds.
People that let their cats go feral really annoy me!

I have a ragdoll cat and she is indoors for this reason!

Edit - Not to mention she is fixed and has never had kittens!


----------



## wildthings (Sep 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> with that, where would I get some and would it pose a threat to my dogs/other animals around. also not sure where I would put it


Got any horsey friends, they would be able to supply you with some, otherwise most stock feed and produces carry wire and the other bits you'll need, it's not cheap tho


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 6, 2013)

wildthings said:


> Got any horsey friends, they would be able to supply you with some, otherwise most stock feed and produces carry wire and the other bits you'll need, it's not cheap tho


Figured it wouldn't be. If it wasnt for the cost of water and stuff, I wound be interested in trying having the sprinkler on at night, but I don't think that's really much of an option. I Think the trap is most likely


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

To use an electric fence, you set it up along the perimeter of the top of the aviary so that it only affects something attempting to climb onto the roof. I would be tempted to buy cheap birds to put in there or even trap a few feral ones to attract the cat or cats. There are a number of places that hire and sell electric fences in Canberra but shop around as prices definitely vary based on what I managed to locate via Google. 

You have a range of options that various people have suggested and you should go with whatever you are most comfortable with overall, including cost. Most of the methods suggested sound effective. Just bear in mind there may be more than one feline out there giving your birds grief so you may need to repeat the process. Irrespective of the method chosen, I wish you luck.

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## izzys1 (Sep 6, 2013)

All we use for electric fencing is the electric tape you can buy hooked up to an old car battery


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 7, 2013)

Been told by parrot breeder here in victoria (in suburbs) electric fence considered a man trap by vic police.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 7, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Do you own any large pythons...?



Scrubbys!


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 7, 2013)

One thing about free-roaming cats is that if you catch the offending cat once (in a trap) you have very little chance of every catching it again in the trap, so if the owners have their cat returned to them or they find out where it's been taken and recover it, and continue letting it roam at will day and night, it becomes a very much harder problem to deal with. So you have little choice but to use a permanent solution once the cat is caught.
I've been trying for months to recatch my neighbour's cat (which still roams free day and night and still kills native fauna in my yard) with no success so far and it's pointless trying to reason with it's idiot owners about it's destructive behaviour.


I also think (though I'm not sure about this) that in suburban areas any installation of an electric fence (even if temporary or rarely powered up) is at least greatly frowned on by the local councils and by the police - especially if humans can accidentially come into contact with it and get a nasty jolt from it.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> I also think (though I'm not sure about this) that in suburban areas any installation of an electric fence (even if temporary or rarely powered up) is at least greatly frowned on by the local councils and by the police - especially if humans can accidentially come into contact with it and get a nasty jolt from it.


Not sure where you got this information from but all Energex zone substations plus local depots and many other businesses have electric fences with no problem. I also can't see why it would be a matter for the police when all fencing issues are usually felt with by the local council.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Not sure where you got this information from but all Energex zone substations plus local depots and many other businesses have electric fences with no problem. I also can't see why it would be a matter for the police when all fencing issues are usually felt with by the local council.



I for one don't want to risk being sued by some fool who blundered into my electric fence on my property and got a jolt from it, it's likely to be very expensive and could cost you your home.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> I for one don't want to risk being sued by some fool who blundered into my electric fence on my property and got a jolt from it, it's likely to be very expensive and could cost you your home.


It would have to injure the person before they had a right to sue.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It would have to injure the person before they had a right to sue.


 Yep ! you or I would say something colourful and jump back and learn not to touch it and that would be end of it.
But there are some very litigious people out there who will grab any opportunity to get some money for nothing who will immediately make sure they fall over or pretend to slip or trip over and get an injury or a pretend injury and immediately after visiting the ER at the local hospital or their GP would visit one of those ambulence chacers we all see advertising on TV and claim they were injured cf your incompetence or otherwise and it'll be darned hard to prove otherwise unless you and a mob of other people actually witnessed the incident.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Yep ! you or I would say something colourful and jump back and learn not to touch it and that would be end of it.
> But there are some very litigious people out there who will grab any opportunity to get some money for nothing who will immediately make sure they fall over or pretend to slip or trip over and get an injury or a pretend injury and immediately after visiting the ER at the local hospital or their GP would visit one of those ambulence chacers we all see advertising on TV and claim they were injured cf your incompetence or otherwise and it'll be darned hard to prove otherwise unless you and a mob of other people actually witnessed the incident.


That sounds like another topic for what grinds my gears.People who don't take responsibility for their own stupidity.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm still. Not overly sure about the electric fence, maybe if I lived somewhere abit more open I could try it. I think I may go with the trap


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 7, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> ...I also think (though I'm not sure about this) that in suburban areas any installation of an electric fence (even if temporary or rarely powered up) is at least greatly frowned on by the local councils and by the police - especially if humans can accidentially come into contact with it and get a nasty jolt from it.


 
Councils and shires are responsible for the by-laws regarding perimeter fences on properties and swimming pools. They also require that you provided safe and unimpeded access to your dwelling, electricity meter, gas meter (if you have one) and water meter. That is why you can sue if you fall down a hole or get bitten by the dog in a front yard. What you in your own back yard may be governed by height and whether the structure has a solid roof (subject to lifting in high winds) or not. You can put in whatever you want by way of internal fencing. Having said it has no bearing on the suggested use.

We are talking about a single strand of wire about 20 cm above the top of the outer perimeter of the wire roof section of the aviary, which I assume is at least two metres high. It will only be in operation at night and off during the day. No-one else should be accessing the backyard aviary except family and friends. They supply signs to the effect of: ”Beware. Electric fence.” if desired. And ifit did happen, a boot to the hand is not going to cut the mustard in any legal claim for permanent or prolonged injury. There’s far too many healthy (if somewhat clumsy) farmers around to testify to the opposite. You may have also noticed that the traditional 2m or 3m cyclone wire fencing topped with 4 or so strands of barb, around commercial properties, frequently include an electric strand these days. That would not happen if people were leaving themselves open to litigation.

Blue


----------



## MesseNoire (Sep 7, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I'm still. Not overly sure about the electric fence, maybe if I lived somewhere abit more open I could try it. I think I may go with the trap



Would something like a small possum trap help?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 7, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Would something like a small possum trap help?


I'm not sure.


----------



## sharky (Sep 7, 2013)

You need this kid


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 7, 2013)

i need some water thing that can sense when somethings near and squirt them


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Would something like a small possum trap help?


Same trap, different bait.


sharky said:


> You need this kid


Never mind the cat, that character scares me! I’d take my chances with the cat any day compared to him. He would definitely have me squirting... 

Blue


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 7, 2013)

I was at a house last week that had an issue with possums walking along their fence, They stopped it by using a motion activated set up that turned on a strobe and a high pitched alarm. 
This worked well on the possum and would work on cats to I imagine. 
Personally I trap them, and return them to their owners with a warning.
They get one chance.
When I live in the bush, they don't get that


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 8, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> I was at a house last week that had an issue with possums walking along their fence, They stopped it by using a motion activated set up that turned on a strobe and a high pitched alarm.
> This worked well on the possum and would work on cats to I imagine.
> Personally I trap them, and return them to their owners with a warning.
> They get one chance.
> When I live in the bush, they don't get that



If the high pitched alarm is human audible you'll find the neighbours will soon be banging on the door telling you shut it down, or the police (noise pollution laws) especially if it's going off at all hours of the day and night and when people are trying to sleep.
The strobe would also have maximum annoyance factor too.

Plus - why should you spend your money controlling neighbourhood cats ? Trap them and permanently deal with them.


----------



## MyMitchie (Sep 10, 2013)

Princessparrot I have the exact same problem. The next door neighbours free roaming cats come into my house and frighten my little Blue Mutation Princess Parrot. They also have scratched my car from sitting on it. Now what I do is every time I see the cats I throw something at them, scream, clap, run, honk at them to scare them. They will not come onto my property anymore for their fear of me. They also have a free roaming dog that I do the same too. I also go around once a month and collect all their dog and cat poo that's in our yard and put it on their driveway to hopefully teach them some sort of lesson.

On another note these type of cat owners are the FIRST people to blame a venomous snake for the death of their free roaming cat when it was their responsibility to keep it inside away from danger.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 10, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Princessparrot I have the exact same problem. The next door neighbours free roaming cats come into my house and frighten my little Blue Mutation Princess Parrot. They also have scratched my car from sitting on it. Now what I do is every time I see the cats I throw something at them, scream, clap, run, honk at them to scare them. They will not come onto my property anymore for their fear of me. They also have a free roaming dog that I do the same too. I also go around once a month and collect all their dog and cat poo that's in our yard and put it on their driveway to hopefully teach them some sort of lesson.
> 
> On another note these type of cat owners are the FIRST people to blame a venomous snake for the death of their free roaming cat when it was their responsibility to keep it inside away from danger.


That is not a bad idea, place a reptile pit with a few taipans or eastern browns in there around the bird cage.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 10, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> So there's been this cat coming into our yard and scaring my aviary birds to death. It isn't scared of my dogs or anything and comes down to ground level, not just on the roof. I bought the one bird that survived inside about a month ago when it happened(with my princesses:cry:. I've lost two aviarys of bourkes parrots from it)  And I want. To put her back out with a new mate, but I don't want it to happen again.... Is there anyway I can stop the cat or anything else I can do to stop this problem..



The answer is simple;

Cat.....shotgun....no problem!!!


----------



## albinowoma (Sep 11, 2013)

I miss the days when you could just hit the cat in the bum with a slug gun. Lol, they jump so high. They won't come back for a few weeks, but if they did they'd get hit with my Chinese side cocked slug gun ( xtremely powerful for a sluggy)  and I never saw them again. 

Just had a thought. I remember seeing a friends parent haveing a pigeon roost house thing that had 50+ pigeons in it that was double housed. A building in a building. Between the two you plant it up or something so the birds couldn't be seen on the ground up to whatever height you wanted the plants to. Or you could use those reed Mat lengths to do the same type of thing


----------



## ddubtoille (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry if I'm repeating what has already been said but i was too lazy to read through 5 pages to see if its been said already. 
When it comes down to it as far as I know everywhere in Australia once your cat is off your property the council can take it away. At least that's how it is here in Brisbane and northern nsw. So as soon as a cat is off its own property the council will lend you a trap to trap it and they will take it away. There is pretty serious fines for wandering cats and dogs, my parents are going through the same thing with their neighbors dogs coming into their yard. They first got a trap from the council but couldn't catch them so after the council has given the neighbor more than enough time to put up fences and contain their dogs it's still going on so now they have a nuesance complaint against their dogs so every time my parents or the other neighbors complain they will get escalating fines.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 14, 2013)

Too bad you can't import those nice high powered hunting slingshots from O/seas. I bought one and it never arrive, all I got was letter from customs saying it was confiscated and they are prohibited here.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a feral cat problem in my neighborhood. My idiotic neighbor thought it would be a good idea to show her daughters "the miracle of life." 5 years later there are at least 25 strays roaming my hood. My girlfriend used to let her cat outside from time to time one night it got into a good fight. It had a nice sized gash above his eye, it was also missing a tooth. A couple weeks later it was not healing correctly. I had to take it to the vet. Almost a grand later(mainly due to dental work we found out it has cat aids. Now we have to keep it inside because we don't want him to spread it to other cats. 

I don't know if any of you have had to keep a outside cat inside but, it is the worst experience ever. the damn cat wont shut up. It sealed the deal for me. I truly couldn't hate cats more. Anyways a few months ago I bought a trap to try to rid m neighborhood of these foul beasts. I was catching a cat a night for a week. They would wake me up at night thrashing and howling. I would go outside and throw a towel over the cage to calm them down till animal control could take them.

I am always seeing half eaten birds and dead squirrels. I cant wait to catch the last few and finally get my bird population back to normal around my house. I love to have my coffee in the mornings and watch the birds interact with each other.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 14, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I have a feral cat problem in my neighborhood. My idiotic neighbor thought it would be a good idea to show her daughters "the miracle of life." 5 years later there are at least 25 strays roaming my hood. My girlfriend used to let her cat outside from time to time one night it got into a good fight. It had a nice sized gash above his eye, it was also missing a tooth. A couple weeks later it was not healing correctly. I had to take it to the vet. almost a grand later(mainly due to dental work we found out it has cat aids. Now we have to keep it inside because we don't want him to spread it to other cats. I don't know if any of you have had to keep a outside cat inside but, it is the worst experience ever. the damn cat wont shut up. It sealed the deal for me. I truly couldn't hate cats more. Anyways a few months ago I bought a trap to try to rid m neighborhood of these foul beasts. I was catching a cat a night for a week. They would wake me up at night thrashing and howling. I would go outside and throw a towel over the cage to calm them down till animal control could take them. I am always seeing half eaten birds and dead squirrels. I cant wait to catch the last few and finally get my bird population back to normal around my house. I love to have my coffee in the mornings and watch the birds interact with each other.



I pretty much agree with all of that! I find heaps of dead birds and rats in my yard and stuff. used to have rosellas, king parrots and native finches in our yard, but they've all gone


----------



## caliherp (Sep 14, 2013)

I forgot about the rats. Sometimes m girlfriends cat escapes and it hunts mice one night the cat and my dog were hunting them together. It was pretty funny. The cat would chase and swat at it, my dog stomped its paw on it and chased it is it ran by him.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 15, 2013)

Here. All cats must be micro-chipped and Inside or locked up at night. If not. You may trap them and take to council or pound. The hire places have the traps.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Here. All cats must be micro-chipped and Inside or locked up at night. If not. You may trap them and take to council or pound. The hire places have the traps.


Awesome

- - - Updated - - -



Ambush said:


> Here. All cats must be micro-chipped and Inside or locked up at night. If not. You may trap them and take to council or pound. The hire places have the traps.


Awesome


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Sep 15, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Here. All cats must be micro-chipped and Inside or locked up at night. If not. You may trap them and take to council or pound. The hire places have the traps.


 And very few are (micro-chipped and kept enclosed AT ANY TIME if EVER). Cats are much more destructive (kill more birds, small fury native animals, lizards, frogs during daylight hours then at night), the rules are stupid.

My experience is that following the rules and taking the trapped cat to the council (or arranging for their ranger to collect it) or taking it to the pound is a pointless exercise and more than likely results in - the animal comes back (and becomes impossible to trap again), and the owners become very abusive and vindictive.

Cheaper to buy your own cat / possum trap via Ebay. You'll have it for forever and can use it whenever you need to.

Best to stealthily permanently disappear the cat once trapped .


----------



## Djbowker (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a Rottweiler and Mastiff, and surprisingly enough, and funnily enough I've never had a problem with strays.

Even though they'll both sleep with the house cat haha,


----------

